# RoseWill ARMOR 80% Mesh case



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,

I just ordered this case last Friday and its scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Ever since Friday I have been searching anywhere I can to find some in depth reviews on this case or even just some pictures of someones build using this case. Unfortunately I cannot find much of anything on this case. Has anybody here used this case before or using it now? If now do you have any input about it or some pics of your final build?

Also I was wondering if anybody has any tips for using this almost full Mesh case with less of a dust problem. I am currently using a regular case that is non-mesh(Xion Dazl) built and already have a horrible problem with dust so I guess my time cleaning my PC will be about the same anyways. But I wonder if anybody has any good ideas for making some simple filters or such for the meshed off parts of the case. Cheap materials and simple design would be preferred. I doubt I could pull off such a mod anyways, but if anybody has a good simple suggestion for keeping dust out I would more then appreciate it.

On that note, since dust is going to be(and already is) a major issue for, does anybody have any recommendations on a Refillable high pressure air can that I can purchase. Maybe even one that comes with its own compressor to re-fill it(a small mini compressor of sorts).

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

There's a video link on Newegg: HERE

Didn't watch it, Rosewill cases tend to be...flimsy. Do a review of it when you get it, always interesting to see peoples takes on things.

As far as refillable air? Only thing I could suggest is a cheap airbrush pump/tank and some kind of blower attachment. I've actually considered this option myself. Harbor Freight would be a good place to look, IMO.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I bought several of these and have been pleased with them:

http://www.cyberguys.com/product-details/?productid=29418#page=page-1


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Ssrogg said:


> There's a video link on Newegg: HERE
> 
> Didn't watch it, Rosewill cases tend to be...flimsy. Do a review of it when you get it, always interesting to see peoples takes on things.
> 
> As far as refillable air? Only thing I could suggest is a cheap airbrush pump/tank and some kind of blower attachment. I've actually considered this option myself. Harbor Freight would be a good place to look, IMO.


Yea, I've watched that review a few times to see the case. It doesn't really go into much detail, just kind shows the case at different angles. Not much of a review at all. 

The only reviews I have been able to see on this case are the customer reviews on NewEgg. All have been positive so far and indicate a solid structure on the case. It looks like a solid build looking at it and I really pray that it is. I could have gone with my first choice and bought the Antec 900 for the same price, but this one looked interesting.

I guess I will look into those air cans, harbor freight usually has great prices. The air cans I have been getting at walmart and fredmyers just aren't cutting it. Not enough pressure when its fresh, and the pressure it does have wears off way too quick to get a thorough cleaning.



simpswr said:


> I bought several of these and have been pleased with them:
> 
> http://www.cyberguys.com/product-details/?productid=29418#page=page-1


Thanks for the link, that looks perfect for my needs. Much appreciated.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Love that little airgun. I might have to buy one of those! 

Thanks for that link!! Though, I have to wonder, why have you bought "several" rather than just one?

Don't buy Antec, poor buggers are SOOO far behind the curve in case design right now. Mostly due to horrible cable management, but also in cooling to a lesser degree. I currently own a 900 and can't WAIT to be rid of it. Cramped sucker...but my temps are still decent. My son, running a 125w processor and an HD5850 has better temps with his Tempest EVO, though.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Ssrogg said:


> Love that little airgun. I might have to buy one of those!
> 
> Thanks for that link!! Though, I have to wonder, why have you bought "several" rather than just one?
> 
> Don't buy Antec, poor buggers are SOOO far behind the curve in case design right now. Mostly due to horrible cable management, but also in cooling to a lesser degree. I currently own a 900 and can't WAIT to be rid of it. Cramped sucker...but my temps are still decent. My son, running a 125w processor and an HD5850 has better temps with his Tempest EVO, though.


What do you think of the case that I just ordered? I know it is RoseWill and thats not a standout brand name, but it looks like a solid case. Mesh will be a pain in the *** because of dust, but hey, if I buy one of them little dustbusters I'll be just fine.

NewEgg Link here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147047


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ssrogg said:


> Love that little airgun. I might have to buy one of those!
> 
> Thanks for that link!! Though, I have to wonder, why have you bought "several" rather than just one?


Multiple techs


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

its a little cheaper on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got one of those too, from Performance PC's.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=60_170&products_id=27305 

Not as cheap as amazon though.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

shotgn said:


> its a little cheaper on amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


Nice!


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

How good do you think one of those little dust blowers there would clean out something like this: http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2144

This is a great cooler for me when it is clean. However keeping it clean has been an absolute nightmare for me. This thing is the definition to me of a dust magnet. It sits face up to the sidepanel of my case with all of the fins facing straight up at the side panel. My case has a sidepanel fan configured as an exhaust fan, but it seems to still suck up every spec of dust that passes by.

The dust gets caked up in between fins quite well, and can get stuck all the down in between and it builds very quick and regularly. So buying canned air, witch hardly has enough pressure to move even a quarter of the dust out of this heatsink, just isn't worth the money anymore. The last time I cleaned it I actually ended up using a credit card with a baby wipe wrapped around it. Slide the card in and out of each fin pulling all the dust out. It would be nice to have a permanent high pressure solution that I can use to clean out my PC at least once every week or so.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just watched the new egg review on this case and I found it very lacking in detail. I didn't get a very good impression from the review. I think perhaps some you tube video would be better for a more in depth look at the case.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The fella on the NewEgg review could have done a ton better than he did. He looked nervous the whole time.

"Hi, this is a really nice case, look the side comes off! AMAZING!"

And I am not so sure the actual weight of the case is something (except a lan-boy) that most people don't care about so much.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The last meshed case I fell in love with the the Spiral Galaxies from Aerocool. Rock solid, designed for keeping things cool, excellent cable management...


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright well I received the case yesterday and threw everything in there quickly last night without much thought to cable management. However today I spent a few hours routing the cables the best I could. This is the first time I have really taken the time to pay attention to cable management as this is actually my first case that I have bought over 60$. Its actually only my second case over 40$. I think I did a pretty good job for the first time and considering a slight lack of space behind the motherboard trey. Too bad RoseWill went overboard with the Mesh design on this case and made the backside see through.

I may put up some pics in the "Show us your build" if anybody is interested. Its not much, but I am happy.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

FriedPC said:


> Alright well I received the case yesterday and threw everything in there quickly last night without much thought to cable management. However today I spent a few hours routing the cables the best I could. This is the first time I have really taken the time to pay attention to cable management as this is actually my first case that I have bought over 60$. Its actually only my second case over 40$. I think I did a pretty good job for the first time and considering a slight lack of space behind the motherboard trey. Too bad RoseWill went overboard with the Mesh design on this case and made the backside see through.
> 
> I may put up some pics in the "Show us your build" if anybody is interested. Its not much, but I am happy.


Post the pics...im interested


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

We require Pics ASAP....this helps to assist others in perspectives when we all decide what case to get. I would really like to see the finished product. It does seem to be a very decent case. It's no HAF X but eh, what is out there that can really compare but for the money it seems to be worth it.

Jones


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Going to have to post those some other time. Cannot find the cord for the only digital camera I have access to at the moment. May be able to get a hold of mine some time this week or next week. Will defiantly post them if I can though.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

We shall be waiting. I can see your point with the back of the case being full of mesh because I had been remarking about the same thing with the lanboy air which has a ton of rear open space which in my opinion interferes with the cabel routing as well as being able to place fans in that area. There would have to be a great amount of space behind there in order to fit cables and fans at the same time. I think that if you can manage the space back there with the cables, perhaps that will make things more asthetically pleasing.

Jones


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There are a few tricks I learned wiring cars and houses that could help you.

If you can, run the wires in evenly spaced rows and make them bend evenly and follow the same lines.
Use ties... a lot of them... to keep the wires running the way you want them.
If you are good with wiring, you could modify the harness to fit the way you want it, but you will void your warranty. 
Just keep playing with different configurations until you find one that is pleasing to you. Wiring isn't an ugly thing and, if done right, can actually look good.

Hope I made sense!


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

I managed to snap a few pictures of the system today. They are posted in the "Show us your rig" thread. Here is the link:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html#post2941712

Hope it doesn't look too sloppy.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks foer the pics of your rig with the new case. Yeah as was previously mentioned you get a "bye" because your new at the cable management thing but all in all I would say that when you perfect it then you should be good but even now the temps are pretty respectable. The side fan looks like a beast...must put out some man cfm's.

Good Work

Jones


----------

